

.ng is the most dangerous cctld - agbonghama
http://www.nairaland.com/1638377/ng-most-dangerous-cctld-all/

======
maaaats
Wow, way to miss the point, people. It's not about the price, but the fact
that people are being robbed of their domains.

~~~
astrodust
You get robbed, and then you get robbed again.

Then again, is this any surprise in a country like Nigeria? That country has a
long, long way to go to claw its way from the absolute worst in terms of
corruption.

------
ozh
Sad story. I'd avoid a number of African TLDs, to be honest. Remember the .ly
fiasco a couple years back[1]

[1] [http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2010/10/the-ly-domain-space-
to-b...](http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2010/10/the-ly-domain-space-to-be-
considered-unsafe/)

~~~
blueskin_
Using a domain from an oppressive nation always seemed weird to me. Both in
terms of censorship/hijacking risk, but also simply funding them. .ly is one
of the classics there, but not the only one.

~~~
thrillgore
Also, the NIC in Libya threatened several times claiming that .ly domains had
to fall within Sharia. I can guarantee that most bit.ly URLs rarely fell under
that requirement.

------
OoTheNigerian
Embarrassing stuff.

It is sad that only negative/stereotypical stories from Nigeria seem to make
it to the front page of HN.

As you see on the comment in the thread, Nigerians are against this behavior.
I had 2 domains taken from me too ironically one was takeaway.com.ng.

I believe that there a procedures for this to be sorted out ICANN I believe is
the arbiter of these types of issues. I would encourage the victim to follow
such process. Perhaps someone here can suggest how such cases can/have been
dealt with.

I'd like to stress again that this is a rogue incident and not normal like a
few of the stereotypical comments below will want to make you believe.

~~~
unreal37
It's happened to you too... Not really a rogue incident if it's common.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
Yes. In 2009. I have bought a large number since then without any issues.

I believe there is a rogue employee there. Did not have the energy to pursue
it.

What I'm saying is that it is not an official policy. Lack of governance and
follow up like the guy who is the subject of this thread.

------
danso
I guess this proves that there's a cosmic sense of humor? The ISO codes when
parceled out pre-Internet ended up giving the most valuable (in English)
Internet domain suffixes to some of the least stable countries (ly for Libya,
sy for Syria, and so forth).

~~~
sampo
I am not a native English speaker. Could you elaborate a bit, why those domain
suffixes are so valuable in English?

~~~
weathertop
Because they allow a domain holder to be creative.

.ly matches the ly suffix in English for example. So, thus you have adf.ly ...
adfly.

~~~
makeset
Your example doesn't demonstrate the ly suffix in English, incidental.ly.

------
nwh
> _although .ng is the most expensive cctld of all cctlds($100 usd per
> year),but it is the most dangerous cctld of all cctlds._

.nr is $500 USD a year.

[http://www.cenpac.net.nr/dns/index.html](http://www.cenpac.net.nr/dns/index.html)

I've dealt with them before. You really, really don't want to.

~~~
buro9
The European obscure domains can be pretty expensive too, but far more stable.

.sm for San Marino is GBP 225 per year with Gandi

~~~
davidw
(San Marino - Merino is a kind of wool - fascinating place:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Marino](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Marino)
)

~~~
BerislavLopac
How are the sheep/wool relevant to the country?

~~~
buro9
Diet, climate, veterinary differences.

Going back to bicycles, Brooks of England only use leather from Italy as they
discovered that modern veterinary practices were focusing so heavily on meat
production for the animals that the animals were producing a thinner and more
brittle leather that didn't age well and had more imperfections.

Brooks saddles require a thick leather, single piece with virtually no
defects. So they had to find a source of leather where the primary use of the
animal was the hide and food and other products were secondary.

Fascinating stuff. Beyond particular breeds of livestock, it's about their
environment, the country laws relating to veterinary practises and handling,
etc.

------
orochi235
Sketchy Internet behavior from Nigeria? Astonishing.

------
antsar
That...was painful to read.

------
joelrunyon
Can we get a TLDR?

It's not that it was too long - it's more that it was just illegible.

~~~
ipsin
ICANN is acting as a TLDR, if you're interested.

~~~
Pxtl
Have they proposed .tldr yet?

------
robinson-wall
.ng is not the most expensive cctld

Off the top of my head I can think of .rw, which costs €220/yr (~$300) to
foreign purchasers from one of the few registrars that provide it.

~~~
antjanus
my guess is that it's the "most expensive" because you register, you pay, and
then it gets seized and resold without your knowledge and without a way to
appeal it. The author said games.ng got sold for 10,000USD/year (which WOULD
make it the most expensive).

I think the seizure adds to the price. Imagine ycombinator.com or even
reddit.com sold to the highest bidder? Millions in damages.

~~~
mbrutsch
How stupid would you have to be, to pay $10,000 for a domain stolen from the
rightful owner, when they could just turn around and steal it back from you?

~~~
namzo
*Assuming you knew it was stolen.

------
omni_
Kind of relevant: the new TLD '.rich' is more expensive- $1,769.61 on Gandi.
This is not a CCTLD, though.

------
blumentopf
Related: Counterexamples of good ccTLDs: [https://gun.io/blog/secure-your-
domain-where-is-safe-to-regi...](https://gun.io/blog/secure-your-domain-where-
is-safe-to-register-a-domain-name/)

~~~
HNaTTY
Two years later, they might want to reconsider the .is TLD. It's about
$50/year and open to international folks, however they do have some unique NS
requirements[1].

[1] [http://www.isnic.is/en/domain/req](http://www.isnic.is/en/domain/req)

------
spindritf
As others pointed out, .ng is not the most expensive but I believe the most
expensive is not .rw, or .nr but .ki at $1500/yr.

------
gesman
Actually .ki is the most (made stupidly) expensive tld: $1,000 - $1,400/yr

------
pawelkomarnicki
Guys, it's Nigeria, what did you expect from a country that punishes being gay
with imprisonment?

~~~
cubancigar11
Off-topic much?

------
robk
Kiribati is about $1500 year (though fluctuates on exchange rate and
registrar)

------
jmnicolas
Well Nigeria is a pretty dangerous country, I guess it's "normal" that it is
in cyberspace too.

~~~
kehers
That's a wrong and bogus thing to say.

~~~
jdimov
Why?

~~~
OoTheNigerian
You do not make blatant negative statements about a country without backing it
up. That's why.

~~~
forgottenpass
You need a source that Nigeria is a dangerous country? I didn't think this was
a contentious claim, but for an easy go-to lets use the US State Department's
travel warnings.

[http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/country/ni...](http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/country/nigeria.html)

[http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarn...](http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarnings/nigeria-
travel-warning.html)

NIRA is an org in a developing nation full of violence. The idea of conducting
a business transaction with them over the internet from another country and
expecting everything to be on the up and up is such privileged nonsense I've
broken my personal embargo on using that word.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
If you read further, you would see that it is the North Eastern part of
Nigeria that has a violence issue.
[http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarn...](http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/alertswarnings/nigeria-
travel-warning.html)

Chicago has a lot of violence. I would not go a day say America is a dangerous
nation.

It fits the stereotype you crave for. Congratulations.

